# screwupcuber's progression thread



## ScrewupCuber (Jul 19, 2022)

pyraminx  average 47.91 my best is 8.22 yay and im competing in great lake's championships


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 19, 2022)

nice one, I wish you the best of luck


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 20, 2022)

Good luck yo. Keep improving!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 20, 2022)

Good luck. Remember to have fun!


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 20, 2022)

ScrewupCuber said:


> pyraminx  average 47.91 my best is 8.22 yay and im competing in great lake's championships


aghgaghaghaghgahg my eyes


----------



## Xatu (Aug 14, 2022)

ScrewupCuber said:


> pyraminx  average 47.91 my best is 8.22 yay and im competing in great lake's championships


best of luck!


----------



## ScrewupCuber (Aug 16, 2022)

Xatu said:


> best of luck!


thanks!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 16, 2022)

how is your progression?


----------



## ScrewupCuber (Aug 16, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> how is your progression?


 i dont know i stoped for a little


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 16, 2022)

ScrewupCuber said:


> i dont know i stoped for a little


if you're demotivated I suggest you grab a skewb and learn how to solve it.
I re-motivated me to get into cubing again ;-)


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 16, 2022)

ScrewupCuber said:


> pyraminx  average 47.91 my best is 8.22 yay and im competing in great lake's championships


Good Luck! Do the best you can!


----------



## ScrewupCuber (Aug 17, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> if you're demotivated I suggest you grab a skewb and learn how to solve it.
> I re-motivated me to get into cubing again ;-)


BUT I BROKE MY ARM!!!!!!


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 17, 2022)

ScrewupCuber said:


> BUT I BROKE MY ARM!!!!!!


Do OH with the unbroken arm. Its seriously fun and you will get very good with a few hundred solves of practice. I went from sub 50 to sub 30 with around 300 solves.


----------



## ScrewupCuber (Aug 17, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Do OH with the unbroken arm. Its seriously fun and you will get very good with a few hundred solves of practice. I went from sub 50 to sub 30 with around 300 solves.


i dont know how and i wuld mess up real bad


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 17, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Do OH


Woah, woah, woah, that message started off pretty badly.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 17, 2022)

ScrewupCuber said:


> i dont know how and i wuld mess up real bad








This vid is seriously helpful.


----------

